
How Has the AMD Epyc Server Processor Done in Its First Year? - dsign
https://www.forbes.com/sites/patrickmoorhead/2018/06/20/how-has-the-amd-epyc-server-processor-done-in-its-first-year/#5038e30e2d31
======
dsign
We are renting one of these servers from January and it is just a dream.... we
have gotten spoiled.... now everything Intel seems overpriced, and I get an
urge to spank sellers from other companies every time they start peddling
their Xeons from one year ago...

